# Height/weight for your 11 yr old boy



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm curious to get an idea of typical weight/height for an 11 yr old boy. My son used to be tall for his age but he seems much shorter than most boys his age now.

Please share! (By the way, I have looked at the weight for stature charts but I'm interested in hearing from real people.)


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Are you worried about your son's growth? I work peds and have seen a huge variation of sizes and weights of kids at this age. It depends on genetics, diet, and health status.

Here is a growth chart for boys ages 3 and up. Hope this helps somewhat
http://www.cdc.gov/growthcharts/data/set1clinical/cj41l021.pdf


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Yep, I did say that I already looked at the charts. I want to hear from other real life moms to get an idea of average height and weights.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

My 6th grade 11.75yo girl is a little over 5' and about 110#. She seems to be taller/bigger than many, but definitely not all, of the boys in her class.


----------



## Holland73 (Jan 5, 2004)

My 10.5 year old is about 4'10" (pretty average, in comparison with his classmates) and 95-100 lbs.

His father is 6'7" (I'm 5'3"), so myself (and his pediatrician) believe that a growth spurt will eventually be coming his way. Additionally, I was the "chunky" girl all throughout upper elementary and junior high, until I hit a 3" growth spurt the summer between my 8th and 9th grade years. Then, I was all the sudden the "skinny" girl.

Kids' bodies change SOOO much over the course of childhood, it's fascinating to observe.


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

What are you trying to learn from online stories? You don't really get more factual than the official height/weight charts...









I don't remember my 11 year old son's height off the top of my head, but he is the shortest kid in his class despite having been held back a grade. He only weighs 67 lbs. He is FTT or "failure to thrive" because he is off the growth charts for both height and weight. He's always had a small growth rate, and he has been off the charts twice before. But a previous pediatrician did some different tests and found nothing, so she let it go. She believed the FTT "label" often implies abuse and she didn't feel we were neglecting him.

But within the last couple of years we started taking him to a specialist who blood tested him for allergies for the first time, since he said allergies are a common cause of growth problems in children. My son is allergic to milk. The weird thing is, when he was a baby I eliminated milk from my diet while breastfeeding since I was so sure it made him fussy. But he weaned onto milk and didn't seem to have a problem with it, so I dropped it. But he is still allergic. When he went on a dairy free diet, he grew 2 inches in about 3 months. He's also starting puberty, but that is a fast growth rate. We are looking into further testing like gluten intolerance, since that is a known cause of growth inhibition.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

In the spring when my ds was 11 years and 9 months, he was 4' 10" and about 125 pounds. He only grew an inch and a half since the previous spring when he was 10 and 9 months. His height has always seemed to be 50%. His weight, obviously, is a much higher percentage and he is definitely chubby. One kid we know who is less than a year older than ds really looks like he is 15. And that just happened in the past year during his 12th year. He's a foot taller than ds, and muscular and manly looking. He physically does not look like a little boy anymore the way ds still does. There can be a big difference at this age.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

My ds is exactly 11y6m. He was EBF for 6mos, and CLW at 60mos. I am short and tend to carry extra weight, his dad is tal and carries extra weight, too.

My ds is about 4'8" and weighs a big fat whopping 76lbs. I try to stick as close to a traditional foods diet as possible. I trick him into eating liver by telling him it's steak, and I drop 2 raw eggs into his smoothie every morning. We drink raw milk and I fry his food in grass-fed butter or uncured bacon grease. He snacks on nuts and cheese.

The boy refuses to put on weight. He is literally the last kid I know to still be using a booster seat. I don't think we'll make it to 80lbs because it's getting to be no longer socially appropriate. For sure I'll put it away when he turns 12 but for the next 6mos I'm on a mission to pack 4lbs onto his skeletal little frame but I just don't see it happening!


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Have no idea why you want to know this. Viewing a chart will give you a better idea of what the average is for a particular age. Doubling the height at age 2 will give you a general idea of adult height. Family is also a good indicator of adult height of children. Dylan was 4' 8" at age 11 and is now 5' 8" at age 15. My dh is 5' 7" and I'm 5' 3". Dylan is now taller than his dad and will probably top out around 5' 9" or 10". He takes after my dad who is 6'. My dd's oldest is 8 and is already 4' 4". But then he takes after his dad who is an inch short of 6'. By the time he is 11, he will probably be taller than his mom who is 5' even.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sewchris2642*
> 
> *Have no idea why you want to know this.* Viewing a chart will give you a better idea of what the average is for a particular age. Doubling the height at age 2 will give you a general idea of adult height. Family is also a good indicator of adult height of children. Dylan was 4' 8" at age 11 and is now 5' 8" at age 15. My dh is 5' 7" and I'm 5' 3". Dylan is now taller than his dad and will probably top out around 5' 9" or 10". He takes after my dad who is 6'. My dd's oldest is 8 and is already 4' 4". But then he takes after his dad who is an inch short of 6'. By the time he is 11, he will probably be taller than his mom who is 5' even.


Because I'm curious.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali*
> 
> Because I'm curious.


So was I so I asked. Still don't see the relevance. My son and my grandson seem huge to me. I'm more used to having children in the bottom 25% of the chart. That is if they are even on the chart at all. Of my 4 children, one is 5' even, one is 4' 11", one is 5' 4", and, as I already posted, Dylan is 5' 8" and still growing.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

